# OH NO, the CHEESE is totally ending next week! What are you ants going to do?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The 39 weeks is ending soon! 

What are folks going to do when there will be NOTHING coming in? Food banks? SNAP? Obviously folks could skip the rent for a while since there is a moratorium on evictions.

It's a CRISIS!


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

There has to be cheese bills.

Today's news said 110K businesses have permanently shut down to date across USA. More businesses will close door during the winter due to not able to do dine-in and very slow business.

No cheese bills would mean -1 to 0% GDP for 2021 and 2022 years.. It is almost guarantee..

they also estimated 100 million people had waited at the food bank line during thanksgiving..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2 more payments left. The last one will be for a single week. Good thing don't need it, because otherwise it would be time to panic or go to Plan B.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If you want to be on welfare for life you're in the wrong State. You need to move to CA and get that EBT.






Two pounds of the cheese at Target for $7.79.

(ex-lax sold separately)

https://www.target.com/p/velveeta-original-prepared-cheese-product-32oz/-/A-12955156#lnk=sametab


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> The 39 weeks is ending soon!
> 
> What are folks going to do when there will be NOTHING coming in? Food banks? SNAP? Obviously folks could skip the rent for a while since there is a moratorium on evictions.
> 
> It's a CRISIS!


It's all up to the ants in Georgia. They need to vote democrat so we can we can defeat the most anti-cheese villain of all time (Mitch McConnell) and pass backpaid $600/wk enhanced unemployment on top of extended and back paid PUA, EIDL Grants/Loans and $2000 stimulus checks.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Presidency and House are in good shape.. If democrats win Georgia, it is a tie for both sides.

Doesn't it need 60 votes to pass any bill?

Your projected GA Senate winner is here..


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> It's all up to the ants in Georgia. They need to vote democrat so we can we can defeat the most anti-cheese villain of all time (Mitch McConnell) and pass backpaid $600/wk enhanced unemployment on top of extended and back paid PUA, EIDL Grants/Loans and $2000 stimulus checks.


 Mitch is stalling all!! Nancy Pelosi is playing politics. 
I have been awarded 10 more weeks of PUA. Just have to re-apply. Somewhere something wasn't calculated right with DES (Arizona) and they owe me more. 
The 600.00 is long gone. I will be ok if we get any help!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> If democrats win Georgia, it is a tie for both sides.


tie that can be broken by (wait for it wait for it wait for it) a democratic VP.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> Presidency and House are in good shape.. If democrats win Georgia, it is a tie for both sides.
> 
> Doesn't it need 60 votes to pass any bill?
> 
> Your projected GA Senate winner is here..


No, if the bill deals with spending, then all it needs is 50% + tie-breaker.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh man, time flies..

Good luck cheese recipients!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> tie that can be broken by (wait for it wait for it wait for it) a democratic VP.


There goes the Country !

We will be like Venezueala !

O wait . . .
Biden is Pres.
They are coming HERE !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

order Uber and rob the driver.😛


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> tie that can be broken by (wait for it wait for it wait for it) a democratic VP.





jeanocelot said:


> No, if the bill deals with spending, then all it needs is 50% + tie-breaker.


"_And even if Democrats take the Georgia seats, they would achieve a majority only with a tie-break vote from Vice President-elect Kamala Harris, leaving them far short of the 60 votes needed for most major spending legislation outside of normal budget reconciliation rules_." -Reuters-

https://www.reuters.com/article/usa...y-be-all-americans-get-analysts-idINL1N2IN1S5
[Whomp-Whomp]


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> There goes the Country !
> 
> We will be like Venezuela !
> 
> ...


why people always mention Venezuela when it come to socialism?

maybe we turn into beautiful Denmark or Iceland.. :coolio: they are democratic socialism


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> The 39 weeks is ending soon!
> 
> What are folks going to do when there will be NOTHING coming in? Food banks? SNAP? Obviously folks could skip the rent for a while since there is a moratorium on evictions.
> 
> It's a CRISIS!


The eviction moratorium expires on December 31st. So scratch that. And, are you still an ant if you're not out there anting?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

pressure is mounting on congress to get the bill passed. there's alot of momentum to get it done before their vacation. 

as I predicted, if it doesn't get passed and this thing keeps dragging and dragging, the GDP will be 0 or lower for 2021 and even 2022 (if no stimulus at all).


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wife just bought three 1lb blocks of cheese (the Swiss kind) the other day, so we'll have enough cheese for the rest of the year, I think. Once we're out, she'll go buy some more.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

They will pass it in a couple of days. I can smell it.. 

Does the cheese bill include stimulus checks? Does it get retroactive for all weeks that was cut off?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> They will pass it in a couple of days. I can smell it..
> 
> Does the cheese bill include stimulus checks? Does it get retroactive for all weeks that was cut off?












Just sayin'


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> They will pass it in a couple of days. I can smell it..
> 
> Does the cheese bill include stimulus checks? Does it get retroactive for all weeks that was cut off?


Everything is gonna be ok
Joe is here now.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> 2 more payments left. The last one will be for a single week. Good thing don't need it, because otherwise it would be time to panic or go to Plan B.


Just did my last one Sunday &#128554;


----------

